# buck not interested???



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

This is silly but I am going to ask. We have 2 does ready to be bred for fall season (they are fainters), and they are somewhat timid around people. It has been very difficult to tell when they are in heat especially since they won't get close enough or hide. 
We own 2 bucks...one as a companion and the other for breeding. The one we use for breeding has bred 2 other does in the past. Although he didn't have much "vigor" or "delight" in the activity if you know what I mean.
We have been putting our 2 does in with this buck to breed with everyday for quite sometime, and neither do the does or the buck have seem to have much interest in one another. The buck makes very few attempts, which have been denied, and the does seem to care less about him. So, tonight as an experiment, we tried again with the buck and he had absolutely no interest. So what we did we ran the does next to the companion buck (along the fence) and they went wild for him...fur spiked, rubbing, noisy etc etc and he showed much the same interest. We really don't have plans to breed with him because I think the other buck has much better qualities and is smaller. 
Why does this buck not want to breed? Is there something wrong with him? Would you consider this a genetic trait he would pass on? The first 2 goats he has bred was our first go around at this, so I would consider us new to this area. Please provide some feedback, I'd like to have some fall babies. :? 
Hope this makes sense. Thanks!!!!


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

maybe your other buck is more dominant...
i have read that some does may find the buck sexually unattractive and will stand 2 be mated.
is he healthy?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man, I had to chuckle...sorry I know this is frustrating. Fiasco Farm has a story on their website about a buck they had that she felt was "gay"! Go to http://www.fiascofarm.com and look for it.

I know with horses that if the "sheath" is not clean, it can cause the stallion pain to extend his penis. Not sure if that's true with goats but could be. I'd check his "parts" to make sure everything is working right.

So, are Fainters able to be bred year round, they aren't "seasonal" like dairy goats? I was going to say maybe they just aren't ready yet.

I wish you luck with this..sorry I can't be more help...but someone will come along with a better answer soon.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fainters are a meat breed and they come into season all year long.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think its something in the air right now. I have does riding one another, flagging and acting out in the pasture yet when I pen them with the buck. Nothing. The buck will sniff, then be done and go eat. Not interested at all and its driving me friggin nuts. I have 3 does whom I really want bred for the fall. One will be a first freshener and the other two haven't kidded at all this year. Few of the others I'd considered for late winter kids but I would pass on them just so long as I could get these other 3 bred. Uh!!! :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd agree that they just aren't ready to settle. 

Ashley, I'm sorry but I got a laugh out of your triple :hair: ....I'm having issues keeping my girls AWAY from the boys!! :hair:  is in the air here BIG TIME!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think that the does are ready to stand for either buck, but is seems so strange that one is so vigorous in his attempts vs. the other would rather eat and let the other buck have his "time" with them. I guess time will tell. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are the 2 bucks close in age or is one younger? I do know what you mean about 1 being the aggressor and the other just being passive. I have 3 boys , Hank, pygmy and 4 years old, Chief ,Nigierian Dwarf 14 months old and Teddy is ND/pygmy at 3 months...the younger 2 would rather practice with each other because as soon as one of my girls comes into heat Hank gets very aggressive towards them so I think they give up on romancing the fence because the "big man" scares them. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that fainters are supposed to come in heat year round but boers are supposed to to. Ours have never come into heat year round. I'm wondering if maybe in your area they just dont??? I'm not sure.

As to bucks not wanting to do the job, our Boer herdsire, Boomhauer, is the LAZIEST buck there is. You wonder how the heck you get kids out of him esp since the does will be rubbing all over him and he just sits there chewing his cud. We suspect he works at night, beings we've got 60some kids out of him  

All bucks are different, if your does aren't in to strong of a heat he may not be interested in them. I remember a couple years ago I needed my Saanen doeling bred. We took her to the breeders and I know she was in heat, it was an older buck and he knew when a doe was in heat or not. We put her in the stall with him, he blubbered at her and she ran away. Then he just stopped and looked at us like "What am I supposed to do?" He did that again the next night and still nothing. So we took her back on the third night and she was ready and boy he went at it. Now the LaMancha bucks, they want to breed everybody and everything all the time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My Joe Dirt is a lazy buck also - but he is young (1 year in April) and we had a 4 year old herd sire that would breed anything anytime anywhere any sex! I think it had alot to do with the dominance of the older buck - at least in our case.

I had a doe that I really wanted bred to Joe and so I put her and joe in a stall and she beat the tar out of him. I even tried to hold her and she beat me up (have a milk stand now for next time - hehe) anyway, I finally gave up - put the dominant older buck in and she stood like a dream!

Then I had another doe who would not get pregnant to save my life till little ol Joe came and bam - triplets! LOL!

We will see what Joe will do for us next year, as we only have him as a Nigerian herd sire now and all the girls are prego already so he is just roaming with them - but him and the Boer buck (year in August and showed no interest in breeding the Boer does this year - so the older Nigerian got them also! - will be in a seperate pen on the other side of the land.

Good Luck!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

one of my does is VERY picky about her bucks, i took her to three different boer bucks, and each time she didnt settle, she hated every buck i took her to, she would run away, and the buck would chase her. then of course i tried my buck, thor, and she was all over him! she had 2 awesome kids, with thor. oh well :roll:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess I have picky does or maybe the buck is waiting for the "right time". It'll eventually happen I'm sure. I am probably not being patient enough. I'll post when the "job" is done. Thanks for the support.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I like to keep the doe/does I want bred in with the buck I want them bred to for a month. Gives them a chance to get to know each other and if the don't get bred right away he has another chance in 21 days. Good luck, Denise


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just curious, but are their names Domino and Twister?
The poeple who bought them are in OK and have only a few does so I was just wondering.

Ours are pretty much doing the same thing right now. For the past 2 weeks I have been trying the girls everyday and no luck. Although the girls I dont' want bred yet are ready to go. I prefer my bucks to be non agressive. I like them to try once or twice and if the doe says no, they quit.


----------

